# Spray Rigs



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Going over my general figures from the last couple years on what I spent on my spray rigs; cost and maintenance.

Graco's: Highest purchase price.
Problems with seals and the famous sticking balls
Electronic problems, 1095 and 695; thankfully covered under 
warranty.

Titan's: Decent purchase price on 440i's
Both had bad prime valves; have had that on every 440 I've 
ever owned.

Okay here's where it gets interesting and you guys can bust my ballz on it all you want. 4 years ago I bought an Airlessco 540LP off of ebay. $395.00 and immaculate with gun and hose. Love that thing. Last fall I'm walking thru Home Depot and the rental dept is selling their rigs. 540LP's with guns and hoses. Bought 2 at [email protected], got extra tips, tip guards, gun filters and a roll of hose sleeve.

In the 4 years I had the first 540, I've never had any down time, or any problems. They all have the digital readouts which is great for finish coatings. Since I bought the two from HD the Graco's and Titans have spent most the time sitting in the shop, and both my guys are diehard Graco fanatics. They are really surprised and amazed how nice the machines are.

The guy behind the counter at HD pulled up the rental histories on the ones I bought and they had very low usage hours.

Any of you guys ever try any Airlessco rigs? I'm thinking of getting rid of the Graco's and Titans and purchasing a bigger Airlessco, and want to know if you've ever had problems with them.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I think graco bought airlessco. I could be wrong but i think i read that somewhere. Do not have any experience with them, not even with their spray tips. 

I have a Graco ultra max 695 2004 model i think. I bought it new and the only unexpected repairs that had to be done to it was i had to replace the board on it. Cost 3 bills. Other than that the drain valve broke and normal repacking. Over all rather well.
The second rig i run is a Graco 695 ultramax 2 2006 or 2007 model i bought it used for 800 dollars and have not had any unexpected problems with it. Knock on wood.
My graco 390 2005 model. I do not use it very often. I use it for spraying stains and other oil products. No unexpected expenses.

Let us know if you sell your titan and graco's i might be interested.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep, you're right. Just googled it and Graco bought out Airlessco. I sure hope they leave em alone. Everytime some company buys out another something goes to he!!. Oh well...at least mine are "pre-Graco".

The 695's must have had bad boards, had to replace two. One under warranty and the other I bitched so much to Graco they didnt charge me. Graco is getting famous for not telling customers where potential problems lie. Any of you know about the problems with the RACX tips and guards? Spitting and leaking, especially the FF setups.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have been wondering about their rac X FF tips. I use 310's mostly and have had a few that want to spit right out of the gate. 
Has Graco admitted anything is wrong with their tips?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

They dont come out and admit anything. But if you call them and complain they'll finally tell you there are some problems and send some different gaskets. It was either here or CT that there are a few threads about it also. Just use the search.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Any of you know about the problems with the RACX tips and guards? Spitting and leaking, especially the FF setups.


I believe that! I've hated those things since they came out.


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

We have the same problem with spitting tips. We mostly use RACX guards.
Until we were painting big jobs we didnt noticed this as quality of the finish wasnt important.
Now we begin painting hotel and this problem showed up.
We use 795, 440i and 8900 XLT and on every pump and gun we have spitting.
What it can be? PLZ HELP.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I stopped buying the RACX tips and guards. Went to the purple FF tips...I think Titan makes them but not sure. I got them from my SW store. While I was there I was talking to my SW rep about the RACX problems and he nodded in agreement. Asked him why, with all the money I spend there, he didnt let me in on the problem.


----------



## Monroe (Mar 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Any of you guys ever try any Airlessco rigs? I'm thinking of getting rid of the Graco's and Titans and purchasing a bigger Airlessco, and want to know if you've ever had problems with them.


I'm a regional technical rep for Airlessco. I can answer any questions you might have.

Some tips that will make them last longer are:

Adjust the pump routinely and properly. Remove the bucket hanger, remove the guard around the piston rod (spring steel and should pop right off). You'll see the top nut with holes in it. It threads down into the pump body and places the packings under pressure. Back it off and with your hand retighten it until it stops (it should turn freely until it hits the top of the upper seal retainer) From that point on use phillips or whatever you have handy to tighten . There are two aluminum spacers or standoffs that the bolts go through. Tighten it from post to post two and a half times and stop. Overtightening it will only unnecessarily squeeze the packings together and cause them to wear much faster than normal.
Tighten the snot out of the pickup tube. Right below the threaded collar there is a flat for a 3/4 wrench. Ensure you hold the tube so that it doesn't spin or twist as you tighten that collar. I usually lay it over on its back so that the tube is horizontal and use either a big pair of pliers or a small pipe wrench. With a pipe wrench you anve good leverage and can feel when it is as tight as it will get. That small seal around the lower ball seat (P/N 106-011) is important. If it is pinched or broken the machine will leak at best and eat the seat up at worst.
Store it with cleaning solution. Naturally we think ours is best 
Store it wet. A wet pump is a happy pump and will prime immediately. Stuck checkballs are a result of the pump drying out and even the slight mineral content in water can cause the upper checkball to stick to the seat.
If it won't prime it is almost always the upper checkball. Tap on the front of the pump body and that almost always will jar it loose.
If that doesn't work, remove the pickup tube, lower checkball and black checkball guide. Take a small phillips and poke it right up into the center of the piston. That will knock it loose. Reassemble and it should prime right up.
Ensure your guys do not dry stroke the pump. No pump will run without something to cool and wipe it. It will run about a minute and a half before it starts to eat itself. Rebuilding it is a snap but they will easy do 3000 gallons before they need new guts.
We were in fact bought by Graco last October. It has been a really good thing for us. 

All Home Depot Tool Rentals with the one exception of the Houston, Austin, San Antonio areas have the 540's and are aged out like any other equipment. A used one can almost always be found locally. The beauty of the 540 is that when you put new guts in it, it is a new pump. There is no metal to metal contact in this pump so the piston and fluid body should never have to be replaced.

One last thing if you buy a Home Depot unit, If you'll reverse the motor leads it will spin the motor what could be called backwards (the pump doesn't care). It will redistribute the grease in the gearbox and allow you to get more life out of your sprayer.

Monroe


----------

